# CNC vadība / mehānika >  CNC lietotāju piedāvājumi

## kakjis

Labdien!

Interesē vai kāds var nodrošināt/piedāvāt sava CNC aparāta pakalpojumus? Interesē 3D CNC pakalpojumi visticamāk, ka uz alumīnija, bet varbūt, ka uz kāda cita materiāla.
Aptuvenais mērķis, lai būtu skaidrība:



Tie ir tikai piemēri, tos nav jēgas apspriest... 

Piedāvājumus, lūdzu, sūtīt uz martins.klavins@gmail.com vai tepat... 

Paldies!

----------


## kakjis

hmmmz, kas tad nu?  Pilns forums ar stāstniekiem par savām CNC mašīnām, bet kad kaut ko konkrētu pajautā, tad - čjuššššssss...  :: 

Vēl aizvien gaidu kādu palīdzību! 

Mārtiņš

----------


## Vikings

Vismaz man šobrīd nav, bet pēc mēneša vai diviem tas var mainīties.

----------


## GuntisK

> hmmmz, kas tad nu?  Pilns forums ar stāstniekiem par savām CNC mašīnām, bet kad kaut ko konkrētu pajautā, tad - čjuššššssss... 
> Mārtiņš


 Ja būsi lasījis Mārtiņ visus topikus par cnc, tad tādi pagaidām ir tik kādiem 3-4 cilvēkiem kas raksta ši forumā. Manējais būs pēc 2mēnešiem.

----------


## ernests

janu peiksni es pareizi sapratu /kas nav fakts .
tas konkreetajs ir vakumpreseesana ,no dajebkaa gana bliiva un telpiska .ja tu gribeesi dabuut to tur aaraa no taa tur /modeli no modelformas .tad modelformas cietiibaa ir jaabuut mazaakai neekaa modelim /piekam formaj ir jaabuut elastiigaai taapeec varu tev ieteik vulkanizeejamo gumiju vai 2komponentu dubleesanas masu .

----------


## kakjis

> janu peiksni es pareizi sapratu /kas nav fakts .
> tas konkreetajs ir vakumpreseesana ,no dajebkaa gana bliiva un telpiska .ja tu gribeesi dabuut to tur aaraa no taa tur /modeli no modelformas .tad modelformas cietiibaa ir jaabuut mazaakai neekaa modelim /piekam formaj ir jaabuut elastiigaai taapeec varu tev ieteik vulkanizeejamo gumiju vai 2komponentu dubleesanas masu .


 Kuri ir tie 3-4 useri, kuriem kaut kas tāds ir? Ļoti noderētu šāda info... Var uz manu meilu, ja publiski nav labi - martins.klavins@gmail.com

ernest, doma ir, ka no cieta materiāla ar CNC uztaisa 10,15, 20... atkarībā no nepieciešamības - identiskus objektus, kurus tad arī aplej ar tevis pieminēto gumiju vai vēl šādiem tādiem materiāliem. Pamatdomu gan tu uztvēri pareizi - gala formai pēc tam ir jābūt elastīgai, bet ne pārāk. Taču, lai to izgatavotu, pagaidām esmu nonācis pie secinājuma, ka vajag parunāt ar kādu, kam pieder CNC ar 3D... 
Kā jau minēju - konkrētos piemērus nav jēga apspriest, tie ir tikai paraugi, lai saprastu, kādus reljefus prasu no CNC. Bet lai izstrādātu konkrētos, to dara tikai rūpnieciski, līdz ar to minimālais pasūtījums LV tirgum ir neadekvāts un iegūto produkta veidni man nebūs iespējams atpelnīt ne LV ne Baltijas tirgū. Tāpēc pašreizējā izpētes procesā esmu nonācis piesecinājuma, ka man ir nepieciešams CNC meistars, kurš ir gatavs izstrādāt praktiski jebkādu formu - lai tas būtu aptuveni 2 ned. laikā, lai tas ir ar adekvātu izmaksu un lai vnk veidojas laba, auglīga un galvenais - ieinteresēta un operatīva sadarbība uz savstarpējas peļņas principa...  ::    oj, sanāca gluži kā reklāmas teksts...  ::

----------


## kakjis

> Ja būsi lasījis Mārtiņ visus topikus par cnc, tad tādi pagaidām ir tik kādiem 3-4 cilvēkiem kas raksta ši forumā. Manējais būs pēc 2mēnešiem.


 Man, kā nespeciālistam to visu lasīt ir tas pats, kas mēs abi apsēstos pie kaut kāda medicīnas almanaha...  ::   Bet godīgi sakot palasījos gan - ar lielu interesi!

----------


## GuntisK

Palasi CNC topika 3-6 lapas tur bija pāris cilvēkiem gatavi cnc .

----------


## Andrejs

> Vismaz man šobrīd nav, bet pēc mēneša vai diviem tas var mainīties


 Jautājums visiem amatieru CNCistiem: Ar kādu softu taisāties to 3D objektu ģenerēt? un ar kādu pēctam vadīt? un kur ir labākā vieta kur frēzītes pirkt?

par gravēšanu var mēģināt interesēties:
SIA Ultrastils un  SIA Adamants

Bet! 3D gravēšana ir dārga, ļoti dārga, jo laikietilpīga. Nerunājot par "bildes" sagatavošanu. Ja atrodi - pastāsti kur.

Andrejs

----------


## GuntisK

> Jautājums visiem amatieru CNCistiem: Ar kādu softu taisāties to 3D objektu ģenerēt? un 
> Andrejs


 3D vai 2D? Īstu 3D var tikai uz 4-asu cnc frēzēm taisīt. Ja par to vadības softu, tad MACH2 var vadīt pat 8-asu cncškas. Bet par 3D ģenerēšanas softu nebiju aizdomājies. Ir jau visādi ArtCAM, un tamlīdzīgi, bet vinjas visas maksā naudu...   ::

----------


## kakjis

AutoCAD neder priekš 3D?

----------


## Epis

viss labākās cenas visādiem instrumentiem ir e-bay, tas protams attiecās uz tiem instrumentiem kuri ir dārgi un ar speciālajiem pārklājumiem, bet tādus kā HSS urbjus jav nav vērts no ārzemēm pirkt tie ir lēti vietējos veikalos. 

Mans intrešu laikus ir cnc virpas.

----------


## Andrejs

> bet tādus kā HSS urbjus jav nav vērts no ārzemēm pirkt tie ir lēti vietējos veikalos


 Dārgais Epi, tu jebkad esi ko frēzējis? Un vai esi virpojis?
Uz vietas, veikalos pa lēto ir nopērkami visādi ķīniešu s***i! Normāli griezējinstrumenti ir dārgi!! Parasta  taisnā frēzīte maksā ap 10- 20Ls!
Amatieriskos apstākļos var ari ar nolauztu urbi frēzēt  ::  , bet ja grib 2.5D vai 3D taisīt tad nāksies pirkt šādas frēzītes:
http://store.multicam.com/osc/index.php ... e6a4ae5696

Jautājums tiem kas frēzē - kur pērkat frēzītes?

----------


## kakjis

pacietīgi lasot forumus, rodas aizdoma, ka man vajag nevis 3D, bet 2.5D, ja vien 2.5D nozīmē to, ka apakšējā plātne paliek taisna?  Apgaismojiet kāds, lūdzu...  ::

----------


## Andrejs

2.5D nozīme detaļu kurai nav pārkares ( un nav svarīgi plāksnei piestiprināta vai nē). Vienkaršots piemērs: __/U\__
3D  nozīme detaļu kurai ir pārkares: __O__

praktiski vissas formas vakumformēšanai ir 2.5D

----------


## Vikings

Zīmēšanai der viss izplatītais - AutoCAD, Solidworks, MasterCAM, Unigraphics.
Pārveidošanai uz G-kodu izmantoju MasterCAM, bet cik zinu var izmantot arī Mach3. Unigraphics arī piedāvā tādu iespējui, bet pats ar to neesmu praktiski saskāries.
Mašīnas vadībai - TurboCNC un Mach3.
Šādu tādu softu varat atrast FTP serverī ftp:\\83.223.141.253.

----------


## Epis

> Dārgais Epi, tu jebkad esi ko frēzējis? Un vai esi virpojis?


 Tu laikam nēsi Lasījis to garo CNC topiku. 
izlasi un tad kautko apgalvo par mani ! 
un kas zin varbūt  arī atbildēšu   ::

----------


## kakjis

kas šeit jauns notiek? varbūt kāds jauns CNC īpašnieks parādījies? Pagaidām dabūts rokā tikai viens un no Liepājas, bet es esmu Rīgā - sadarbība nedaudz apgrūtināta.
No savas puses varu piebilst, ka man ir paraugi failiem un man ir figūras, kuras vajag zīmēt iekš AutoCad un tad kodēt uz GKodu un - viss notiek!

Ahoi, sasparojās!!!  ::

----------


## marisviens

Shajaa vasaraa nopirku CNC grebjamo, bet jaasaka, ka neko praatiigu ar to neesmu iesaacis. Bija probleema ar cangu izmeeriem un freezeem, kuras lielveikalos nepaardod... Ja Tev ir gatavs fails, atsuuti man to, es apskatiishos, kaa darbs sanaak koka pagalee, tad arii pateikshu, ko par to domaaju. Suuti uz aa@latnet.lv

----------


## kakjis

Cik saprotu, tad 22.-24.nov. iekš Ķīpsalas būs Izstāde "Tech Industry 2007".  Tur kak raz varētu būt kaut kas saistībā ar CNC, cik saprotu...  ::

----------


## Vikings

Jūūūū, noteikti būs! Starp citu, Baltic Industry šogad man likās stipri vien vājāka nekā pagājušajā gadā...

----------


## kakjis

Tāāā... jautājumi turpinās!  :: 

Angliskajos CNC forumos ir pieminēts tāds  materiāls kā Machinable wax, kurā esot vispareizāk taisīt formas, kuras man vajag. 
Daži linki - http://www.freemansupply.com/MachinableWax.htm
http://www.machinablewax.com/
Būtībā tādi plastamas kluči izskatās. 

Vai kādam ir idejas, vai Latvijā kaut ko tamlīdzīgu var dabūt?

----------


## ernests

ir dazaadi paveidi tiem vaskiem ,piemeeram ja veelies dabut vinju aatri aizej pretiim 3arodviduskolai ir mazins instrumentu veikalins .tur ir modeleesanas vaski .tie gan laikam nav gluzi vaski vismaz griezaas kaa plastmasa .patiesiiba loti ciesamas materiaals modeleesanai vispaar un meh.apstraadej arii paklaujaas ,vairaak gan tiesi rokas griesanai ,jo ir vajadziigaa elastiigumaa un formas atminja laba .kas attiecaas uz sarezgitaakiem modeleesanas materiaaliem taad ir arii tada plastmasa liidziiga komotexam ,nav pooraina un ir paredzeeta meh.apstraadej ,tikai ,vinja ir neelastiiga .pieejama peec riogrande katalooga.tur pat./tiem kam jau ir freezes sleeplaas pa sturiem un tur nosleepumu./

----------


## valmet

Ernest, varētu tā veikaliņa telefona nr. un adresi dabūt zināt? Dzīvoju Liepājā, tāpēc gribētos vispirms aprunāties, kas tur ir dabūjams.

----------


## ernests

taa ar to nummuru ir taa kaa ir/ paslaik nav pie rokas .beet probleemaam nevajadzeetu buut( jo!) tad kad tu buusi uz vietas un vareesi pirmkaart aptaustiit otrkaart izcekot kataloogu /us taa kad  atradiisi .

----------


## ernests

tas ir pie centraalaa pasta

----------


## valmet

A kas tas par riogrande katalogu? Internetā nav atrodams?

----------


## ernests

man liekas novilkt var rio grande.com tur jaaskataas -wax-carving/machineable model board material
starpcitu man tagad ir neutec j-2rce taa kad  vakumliesana ir pieejama;Ag,Au ,Cu,un taa taalaak ,preeciiza modela dubleesana un svara /gabariita atkaarotosana uc.pie maniim ,tel:29204427

----------

